#ubuntu-zh 2011-05-30
<soooga_> 1
#ubuntu-zh 2015-05-30
<wtm> 我有个问题
<wtm> 有人能告诉我吗？
<wtm> 有人吗？
<wtm> 有人吗？
<wtm> 有人吗？
<wtm> s
<wtm> 爱迪生是水水水
<wtm> 爱上方法大幅度认识
<wtm> 我的洗发水，特技特技加特技
<wtm> 真没人啊
<wtm> exit
<wtm> 有人吗？
<wtm> 有人吗？
<wtm> 有人吗？
<wtm> 有人吗？
<wtm> 有人吗？
<wtm> 有人吗？
<wtm> ls
<wtm1> 到底有没有人啊
<wtm1> [我擦
<wtm1> ¹¹¹¹¹¹
<wtm1> [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]
<wtm1> sudo shutdown now!!!
<wtm1> sudo apt-get install money
<wtm1> E: 软件包‘money’
<wtm1> 没有
<wtm1> 可供
<wtm1> 安装
<wtm1> 的候选者
<wtm1> 。
<wtm1> 这意味着
<wtm1> 它已经缺失
<wtm1> 。
<wtm1> 安装了0个软件包，升级了0个软件包，卸载了0个软件包。
<wtm1> exit
<wtm1> shit\
<wtm> 有人咩
<wtm> ？
